
Why are poor people in America so patriotic? - georgecmu
https://www.salon.com/amp/why-are-poor-people-in-america-so-patriotic-one-man-went-on-an-odyssey-to-find-out?__twitter_impression=true
======
ggm
Because it makes them feel better, owning their life choices as an expression
of freedom, compared to blaming others but acquiring victimhood.

Pride?

